# Correction orthographique et grammaticale sur iPad



## Terrehapax (16 Juin 2011)

Quand j'écris un mél ou rempli en français un formulaire sur Safari, je suis constamment interrompu par des corrections automatiques en anglais. Quelqu'un sait comment arrêter ça ou passer les corrections au français ?


----------



## Gwen (16 Juin 2011)

Il suffit de changer de clavier en appuyant sur l'icône de la mappemonde en bas à gauche de la barre espace. La, tu passes d'une langue à l'autre en fonction de ce qui est sélectionné dans les préférences générales. Si rien n'est sélectionné comme clavier, autre que l'anglais, tu ne changeras pas de langue et tu devras en premier vérifier tes préférences.


----------

